# Taming tips



## Cboivin (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys, Im still really new to tegus, i've only had my first one for about 3 months now, she/he is about 1 old and about 36ins long, i have my feeding down, a really nice cage i built its 8 ft, by 4ft by 4ft. and i just wanted some tips for handling and taming iris down. I do not feed inside the cage to prevent feeding aggression. but when i bring her out to feed she will be okay and sit there and eat then as soon as she is done she will bolt off into some nook or cranny and will get nasty when i try to get her out and it ends up me chasing her all and then eventually me grabbing her and hurrying to the cage and putting her away, im sure im going about this all wrong, just needed some advice! and if anybody read my other post, her nose is all better now! 
Thanks guys


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 13, 2012)

_At 3ft you should be able to tell if it's male or female.
But since it doesn't know you and is not comfortable being around you,.. you might have to start from scratch to build trust and bond. Check out the Taming Tegus section of the forum. Lots of techniques and ideas over there.

On another note some tegus are just more solitary and prefer not to be handled much,.. it may always be that way._


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 13, 2012)

Like what Bubblz said, some tegus just don't wanna be handled. I recommend Brain Gundy's technique on how he tamed his adult Argentine B&W. Just check out his videos on YouTube and he explains how he did it. Check them out ^_^


----------

